# USKA National Women's Intermediate Kata



## Azulx (Apr 8, 2019)

My student got 1st place at the USKA National's in Women's Intermediate Kata. Enjoy!


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 8, 2019)

Looked good.  Enjoyed the video


----------



## Buka (Apr 8, 2019)

Congrats, bro, nice job with her. She blew away her competition by a wide margin.


----------



## Azulx (Apr 8, 2019)

Buka said:


> Congrats, bro, nice job with her. She blew away her competition by a wide margin.


Thanks, so much, she's been working really hard.


----------



## Orion Nebula (Apr 12, 2019)

She did great! I will admit I was more impressed with the ladies' kata than the men's across the board, but congratulations to both of your students.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 12, 2019)

Yep absolutely well deserved, loved the form alot! Great stances, really well coordinated, powerful, whole body integration and awesome kicks too! Well done to her and your coaching


----------



## mrt2 (Apr 12, 2019)

Azulx said:


> My student got 1st place at the USKA National's in Women's Intermediate Kata. Enjoy!


Show those katateka how its done.


----------



## jobo (Apr 12, 2019)

Azulx said:


> My student got 1st place at the USKA National's in Women's Intermediate Kata. Enjoy!


that's better, but it begs the question of why the women's intermediate kata is a lot higher standard than the mens. it cant be as simple as women are generally  better at dancing , can it ?


----------



## Azulx (Apr 12, 2019)

jobo said:


> that's better, but it begs the question of why the women's intermediate kata is a lot higher standard than the mens. it cant be as simple as women are generally  better at dancing , can it ?



I thinks it's a combination of quality of instruction and the practitioner themselves.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 12, 2019)

jobo said:


> that's better, but it begs the question of why the women's intermediate kata is a lot higher standard than the mens. it cant be as simple as women are generally  better at dancing , can it ?


I'm going to have to agree with this question. IMO, the fourth place in the woman's intermediate kata division (and 3/2/1) was better than the 1st place in the men's division. I get that part of that's probably just coincidence from the small sample size of a local tournament, but it's a concern in a sense that there's such a huge difference in the quality. The only thing I noticed was an inconsistency in how high they threw their kicks, which is something I've noticed in women in that stage in general (they tend to be more flexible than men as a whole kick-wise, so it takes a bit for them to focus the kick tot he right area in forms). Outside of that, the level of ability between the intermediate guys and girls is significant and confusing.

Either way @Azulx your student did awesome here. And in the men's intermediate, I still have the issue of 'oomph", but I think he did better than both of the people ranked above him.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 12, 2019)

Some divisions are tougher and some are weaker.  It changes alot as competitors come and go.  Just part of competition.


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 19, 2019)

Very solid. Good 2nd place form also but you taught your student very well.


----------

